# How to replace rear ABS wheel speed sensor?



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

1999 new body style Jetta 2.0L 5sp 

Is there a peg or a screw that holds the sensor in place? Right now all I see is a peg and I know the fronts have a screw. Did the PO snap off the screw head? If it is a screw what is the torque spec for tightening? 

TIA, 

Tom


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

it was one allen bolt holding it in place. torque it enough so it dont fall 

also youtube shows you how to do it 
part 1 and 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C4bFzSw_zg&feature=fvwrel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF5DG6pZdd4&feature=relmfu


----------

